# Venge seatpost/saddle mount??



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I just picked up a 2015 Venge Pro frameset and I'm trying to get everything in order for the build. I'm going to be running a Fizik Antares 00 saddle with carbon rails, but I think the saddle mount that comes with the Venge is only for alloy rails, correct? I need to grab one of these clamps?

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## tunganh.46 (Aug 13, 2014)

Same here on New Tarmac seatpost. It says "Alloy rail only", so i think you must buy the clamp above for carbon rail.


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

Make sure to check all the hardware that comes with your frame. My Tarmac came with both the alloy and carbon clamps.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

sund said:


> Make sure to check all the hardware that comes with your frame. My Tarmac came with both the alloy and carbon clamps.


Ahhh... hopefully that's the case. I know there's a big box of hardware I haven't opened up yet and the LBS didn't open or touch anything prior to me.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Pulled everything apart today... no carbon rail clamp in the box.


----------

